
What just happened to Apple, explained - cmurf
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-just-happened-to-apple-explained-2016-8
======
cmurf
One of the aspects of this is that if Ireland were to collect this tax,
apparently under EU rules the vast majority of it would go toward paying down
their debt. So what do you suppose this is some kind of shake down, in part,
by various bond holders?

~~~
scholia
I don't see how this would work, even as a conspiracy theory.

(1) People who own Irish government bonds get interest on them, and can sell
them whenever they like. $14bn isn't going to make any difference in that
context.

(2) Bond owners have no influence on the European Commission. It has no
responsibility for whatever debts countries incur, and no reason to care.

(3) It's not a shake-down by the Irish government because the Irish government
is defending its sweetheart deal with Apple and says it doesn't want the
money.

(4) It's not a shake-down by the EC as the EC doesn't get the money either
way.

The reality is that Apple is running a legalized tax-avoidance scam. In the US
Senate's earlier investigation, John McCain described it as “the epitome of
tax creativity”.

~~~
cmurf
Good reply.

~~~
scholia
Thankyou ;-)

